# Picky eaters?



## clynn393

Is anyone else an incredibly picky eater??? I hate almost everything, especially if it's healthy. If I could I'd live on pizza, tacos, and cheeseburgers. And when I try a new food it takes about 5 minutes of near tears before it touches my tongue.

Don't get me wrong, I have a couple fruits I like. A few vegetables. I love various nuts and seeds. But when I look up healthy recipes online, I just usually don't like the blend of ingredients.

How do you cope with being a picky eater while also eating healthy? Do you force yourself to eat foods you hate or just stick to the few healthy foods you do like? I need to eat better but I don't have a huge variety if I'm going the healthy route!


----------



## krissie328

I think I'm a bit more adventurous. But I do tend to like a small amount of foods. I tend to stick to those and find a variety of recipes using those ingredients. It's tough eating healthy and being picky.


----------



## clynn393

I'm just super picky PLUS I hate mixing my foods. I'm one of those people that wants a plate with separaters lol but I also don't want a recipe with weird stuff mixed together! For example, I don't know how people can eat salads with lettuce AND fruits, or salads with nuts and seeds and beans and chicken and other stuff that doesn't belong together.


----------



## Emma12

Yeah, me too. I hate most of the vegetables.


----------

